# Keyless Door Locks for home security, yea or nay?



## hwminich (Mar 5, 2018)

Wondering if anyone has a keyless door lock and do you think this is a secure option for an exterior door. Also I would assume most of these run on batteries, is that a deal-breaker?


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

I did this to our RV but I can not get used to the idea of doing it to the House. Looking forward to hearing from someone that did.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

Not for nothing but did you say keyless?


----------



## hwminich (Mar 5, 2018)

0rocky said:


> Not for nothing but did you say keyless?
> View attachment 71785


Yes, that was the name used in the article I was reading. Is there another name for them? Keypad maybe?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I think @Orocky is pointing out the "keyless" lock has a keyhole. Kind of ironic.

I don't see an issue if it has the back up key in case the battery dies.

That said, I did watch a show about how criminals break into homes with alarms. Apparently you can sprinkle talcum powder on a key pad and blow off the residue and reveal which buttons have human oil on them. Now instead of having 10 numbers to chose from the thief only has 4. Something to think about. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

"Keyless" is the proper term. No key needed to use.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have an innate district of electronics. How ever I do not see it as more or less effective than a key alone.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Just one more electronic thing to fail. Ole school for me.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I think @Orocky is pointing out the "keyless" lock has a keyhole. Kind of ironic.
> 
> I don't see an issue if it has the back up key in case the battery dies.
> 
> ...


You beat me to it, . . . that was going to be my posting.

Electronic locks??? Maybe for my foot locker where I keep socks and underwear, . . . certainly nothing more important.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

@Sasquatch Thanks for magnifying my point "I think @Orocky is pointing out the "keyless" lock has a keyhole. Kind of ironic", I should have ended the sentence with a smiley.

I was giving the thread more thought and wished to further comment that were I to spend additional ca$h on securing my BOL and/or primary residence, I'd invest in one of those reinforcing kits (heavier strike plate and door frame). Home Depot has a video showing a fellow, or should I say felon, using a universal lock pick, otherwise known as a size 12 shoe . Throw everything in this paragraph out if you have glass sliding doors.
@hwminich, If the intent is to make it more convenient than giving individuals in a large family their own keys or like me, the entranceway is dark and the (looks like) keypad is lit then thumbs up.
Respect to all.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

If you like the lock, and talcum powder is the weak point of the system, then periodically touch all buttons.

Crooks hate to spend time. If they know the keypad is going to be a time-waster they might leave--or crowbar the door open...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I can't get used to the idea of a keypad entry or keyless. Call me old school. Besides, money would be better spent on hardening the door and door frame I would think.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> If you like the lock, and talcum powder is the weak point of the system, then periodically touch all buttons.
> 
> Crooks hate to spend time. If they know the keypad is going to be a time-waster they might leave--or crowbar the door open...


As a side note:

Whenever you use any keypad, you should _always _touch the other buttons. Even if lightly enough not to actuate them.

Thieves standing in line behind you at the market can use an IR attachment on their smart phone and identify they four keys you pressed. That narrows down the amount of work needed to hack your card.

If your gun safe uses a keypad, use the buttons that aren't part of the combo every time you open the safe. This gives all the keys equal wear. If only four digits are worn, again, the bad guys have a huge advantage.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We put one of these "Keyless" locks in one of our most used entry doors. So far its been convenient and just as safe as a regular style key lock. The "Keyless" lock also has a key hole in case the batteries die. About once a year an indicator begins to go off signaling that the batteries are getting old. Pop in 4 AA batteries and we are good to go for another year or so.

As far as safety, If anyone wants to break into a conventional style house, windows are a pretty easy access way. 

Most men with average or above average strength can easily kick in most doors too. Hell, I can take a battery powered Sawz-All and cut any house that has siding made of vinyl, wood, fiber cement siding etc. Once through the siding, cut through the sheathing usully OSB or plywood then through the insulation and interior drywall in a couple of minute. A Sawz-All can cut through wood studs pretty damn quick too.

Anyway, the "Keyless" locks are OK in my book.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Slippy said:


> .......... Once through the siding, cut through the sheathing usully OSB or plywood........


These days, most of the sheathing is ½" foam. Only in the corners is it plywood/OSB for wind shear.

Vinyl siding, foam sheathing, fiberglass insulation and 3/8" drywall.... fu#%, you can _kick_ your way through that.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Keyless entry locks are common in B&B's, so there's no need to deal with the slime that rents them... and the owner can change the combo after each guest leaves.

*Rancher*


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

We have key-pad locks on two external doors and three internal doors. They work just fine.
We change batteries once a year... my wife and I share a code, my kids each have their own codes for emergencies.
We still use deadbolts for night time or if we're going to be away for more than a day.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Hmm I don’t even know where the key to my front door is. Lived in the same residence (more or less) or thereabouts most of my life and I’ve never lock the door, door Only gets locked once I am inside. I guess that’s kind a ass backwards. God bless Podunk maine!


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

maine_rm said:


> Hmm I don't even know where the key to my front door is. Lived in the same residence (more or less) or thereabouts most of my life and I've never lock the door, door Only gets locked once I am inside. I guess that's kind a ass backwards. God bless Podunk maine!


Not quite as lucky here in Scarborough.. 15+ years ago we were always "unlocked", but the slime is oozing south from Portland these days.


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

We have had a keypad dead bolt for a little over a year. Its got a key backup outside and inside.
As far as the "theifs" sprinkling power on the key pad to see what numbers..good luck. You think i have never pressed the wrong number?

Its handy for many reasons. Just one is giving to a family member to let the dogs out. Something happens and i dont want them to have the code i just change it. But thats never happened.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

We have one in the home we are in now and it works fine, I would say it is just as secure as your ordinary keyed lock, and far more convenient. As to people sprinkling talcum powder on you keypad to guess your 4 digit code....... you could pick a keyed lock in less time then guessing one of the 10,000 possible combinations from your 4 digits so, I wouldn't be worried. It is actually quite scary how easy it is to pick a standard door lock.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

As I have said in other posts, those keypads can be defeated quite easily.

They are convenient in high traffic areas.

The best bet would be to have a key only dead bolt backup for when you are in for the night or gone for days.

The Victorian I spoke of in the past threads was given steel doors and frames with dead bolts for security.

Further, cross bars were added to the cellar and back door to keep them from being kicked in.

The bar brackets were installed with carriage bolts all the way through not with screws.

Regardless of what the entry method, there is a not seen problem with all the locks.

It is the bolt itself, all I have seen or installed they were either cast or powdered metal.

Relatively easy to break, I made replacements out of 304 stainless which would not break under any condition.

The striker plates were custom made of 1/4 inch tool steel plate six inches long with 4 three inch long 1/4" screws.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I will say this AGAIN, you can only deter a thief. Given time and cover, a thief can and will get in.
Yes, I have wanted to get a keyless lock for the house, but just haven't added one yet, as to me, it is a want, not a need.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

I bought a couple electronic deadbolts on clearance. They have a key backup and use a 6 digit code. I use it every day on an interior door and it sure beats fumbling with a key. I always know my number, but I don't always have my keys on me. Its been very reliable and have considered adding the second one to our front or back door. I'm in agreement with the fact that most locks can be picked very quickly if you know what your doing, and just about any idiot could fumble through it with enough time. Locks keep on honest people and lazy people out.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

You're going to be carrying a key anyway, in case the battery fails, and if the lock allows a key, it has the same weaknesses as any other keyed lock to people who want to defeat it. Where's the upside?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I had the local locksmith remove the electronic keypad from my gun safe and replace it with a conventional dial. But good luck trying to find a safe these days without a keypad lock.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TGus said:


> You're going to be carrying a key anyway, in case the battery fails, and if the lock allows a key, it has the same weaknesses as any other keyed lock to people who want to defeat it. Where's the upside?


TGus, its a convenience! Now dammit up there in Boston, ya'll carry your house key around with ya all day instead of leaving it under the front door mat!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I was just issued a "key" for a house I take care of at the beach. It's _Kevo_...download the app, get passworded and as long as you have your smart phone on you...just touch the lock and it unlocks or locks.

Anxious to see it work.


----------

